# The Arctic Grayling



## Drone (Nov 6, 2019)

Great video!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Grayling and Whiskey! What's not to love.


----------



## Drone (Nov 6, 2019)

Sounds like a winner!


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Michigan rivers are too dirty for grayling any more. Too bad.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Duckiller said:


> Michigan rivers are too dirty for grayling any more. Too bad.


Not all of them.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope they attempt to bring them back now that are rivers are much cleaner.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Lumberman said:


> I hope they attempt to bring them back now that are rivers are much cleaner.


Michigan rivers are too dirty for grayling any more. Too bad.

Im wondering? I guess we all are. Maybe the project will go thru and then we will know.

Wasnt it about 25 years ago the last time grayling were tried??


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Michigan rivers are too dirty for grayling any more. Too bad.
> 
> Im wondering? I guess we all are. Maybe the project will go thru and then we will know.
> 
> Wasnt it about 25 years ago the last time grayling were tried??


Did you watch the video regarding the initial grayling plant? They did not prepare the fish properly for introduction. Mike Avery had an interesting conversation with the biologist.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't think much of the video. But, I'm all for the Grayling.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I’m excited about the grayling program. I think I read or watched something that stated historically that grayling were more prevalent than brookies in the LP. Brookies were more prevalent historically in the UP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Michigan rivers are too dirty for grayling any more. Too bad.
> 
> Im wondering? I guess we all are. Maybe the project will go thru and then we will know.
> 
> Wasnt it about 25 years ago the last time grayling were tried??


The last time they were tried, and there was more than one attempt, they did research what streams might be best. If I am not wrong, they planted fish in some of the last streams with recorded catches but they soon disappeared. That said, the fish they planted in at least one lake north of Newberry hung on for a while. Not sure if they even published the planting records for those fish but for several years I recall reading in the fishing rules that grayling were not legal to keep. I had every intention of hiking into the closest walk-in lake so I could say I caught a grayling in Michigan, but you know about what they say about the road to Hell being paved with good intentions. FM


----------



## hatcheryman (Jan 23, 2013)

Forest Meister said:


> The last time they were tried, and there was more than one attempt, they did research what streams might be best. If I am not wrong, they planted fish in some of the last streams with recorded catches but they soon disappeared. That said, the fish they planted in at least one lake north of Newberry hung on for a while. Not sure if they even published the planting records for those fish but for several years I recall reading in the fishing rules that grayling were not legal to keep. I had every intention of hiking into the closest walk-in lake so I could say I caught a grayling in Michigan, but you know about what they say about the road to Hell being paved with good intentions. FM


There are planting records for Arctic Grayling planted in Michigan from 1987 to 1992. Look up Michigan Fish Stocking Database under Arctic Grayling. There were plantings in about 12 different UP and LP counties, both stream and lake. The Ausable River received thousands but never seen again. Fish did survive in some lakes. Most fish planted were 7+ inches.These plantings were from eggs taken from wild fish captured on two different years in the Northwest Territory of Alaska, a tributary to McKenzie River. I had the opportunity to be on the egg collections and work with the fish at the hatchery.


----------



## JohnP123 (Jul 15, 2015)

I caught one in the NW Lower in 1980-somethings in an unmentionable river. It was about 8" to 10" long. I looked at it for about 30 seconds and let it go. The DNR did plant some in the river that year and there were signs at culverts stating that if you did catch one it was to be immediately released.


----------

